# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Enquete onderzoek naar erkenning ME/CVS in de samenleving.

## Jilly

Goedendag forumleden, 

Jullie hebben mij nog niet eerder gezien op dit forum, maar ik ben een jonge vrouw van 30 jaar en student Hbo toegepaste Psychologie.

Daarnaast ben ik ME/CVS-patiënt in een behoorlijk slecht stadium, dat wil zeggen dat het mijn dagelijks leven ernstig belemmerd. Ik heb een behoorlijke vertraging opgelopen tijdens mijn studie/werk-loopbaan en nu ben ik weer begonnen met afstuderen.

Graag wil ik jullie aandacht voor een enquête die ik zelf heb opgesteld in verband met mijn afstudeeropdracht dat gaat over ME/CVS. 
Ik wil bij deze een oproep doen om deel te nemen aan deze enquête! Klik op de link.

http://www.studentenenquete.nl/vrage...=54514&lang=nl

De enquête bestaat uit 45 vragen en ruimte voor opmerkingen en zal enkele minuten in beslag nemen. Tot 8 april is de enquête online. 

Voor mijn afstudeeronderzoek wil ik graag in beeld brengen wat de ervaringen van andere patiënten met ME/CVS zijn, val jij onder deze doelgroep dan zijn jouw antwoorden dus belangrijk! 

*De doelstelling van mijn onderzoek is om meer erkenning voor ME/CVS te creëren in de samenleving.*

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jilly,

Succes met je onderzoek, hopelijk krijg je veel reacties!

----------


## Jilly

Dag Luus, ontzettend bedankt! 

Ik hoop het ook, want elke stem telt nu!! Ik moet nog veel doen, maar ik wil dat er meer erkenning gaat komen voor deze nare ziekte!

Vriendelijke groet van Jilly!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jilly,

Ik hoop ook dat er meer steun en erkenning komt!
Mijn beste vriendin heeft ME en daardoor geen school afgemaakt, huisarts en medici deden er niks mee, ze had gelezen op internet dat vitB12 injectie zou helpen dus na lang zeuren kreeg ze dat en gaat wel wat beter sindsdien, maar weinig begrip en nog steeds weinig erkenning ook door artsen  :Frown: 
Ben je naar de bijeenkomst geweest of heb je de petitie getekend voor de Belgische artsen die patienten met ME/CVS wel helpen, maar daarvoor in het klaagbankje zitten?

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Jilly

Hallo Luus,

Wat een naar verhaal zeg, ik zit ook in een lastig pakket. Geen studiefinanciering meer, een hele dure opleiding waar ik meerder keren op ben blijven zitten (voorheen ook op andere opleidingen, baantjes die mislukten). Al ME patiënt krijg je een boel teleurstellingen die je ook nog eens moet zien te verwerken. En dat kun je er eigenlijk niet bij gebruiken! Hoe gaat het met haar? Ik heb nooit vitamine B12 injecties gehad, wel slik ik ze in tabletvorm. Je kunt ze tegenwoordig gewoon bij elke willekeurige drogist halen, maar of dat voldoende is? 
Ik heb de petitie niet getekend nee, daar wil ik graag meer over weten!!! Staat dat ook op dit forum? Ik ga een zoeken... bedankt voor je bericht en sterkte met je vriendin. Fijn dat je zo betrokken bent! Bedankt.

Liefs Jilly...  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jilly,

He naar zeg dat je zoveel hebt geprobeerd maar door ME het niet hebt kunnen afmaken! Hopelijk lukt het je deze keer wel!

Mijn vriendin had die tabletten gekocht bij de drogist maar hielp niet, haar lichaam neemt dat niet op dus vandaar de injecties, qua vermoeidheid ging het beter maar qua gewrichtspijn niet dus heeft ze zich verder laten onderzoeken en uitslag was fibromyalgie.
Ben er begaan mee omdat ik mijn beste vriendin ook verschillende opleidingen niet heb zien kunnen afmaken en omdat veel lieve leden hier ook CVS/ME hebben.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12387 hier staat de petitie en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5076 hier staat nog wat meer over de belgische artsen.

Liefs Luuss

----------


## mamalien

ik wens je het allerbeste toe met je onderozke en hopelijk komt er snel een herkenning  :Wink:

----------


## Jilly

Dag Mamalien!

Dank je wel!! Dat hoop ik ook...  :Wink:  Wat een leuk troetelbeertje! Fijn weekend nog!

Groetjes van Jilly.

----------

